# Brasse in Seetang



## Gold-Brasse (27. November 2008)

Hier ein Fischrezept und einige Tipps zur Zubereitung von *Brasse in Seetang*, ein Rezept, welches ich in Griechenland kennengelernt habe.

* Zutaten* (für 4 Personen)
4 Brassen
4 Hände voll Seetang z.B. aus einem China-Laden
4 Zwiebeln
Öl, Salz, Pfeffer, Zitronensaft, 4 Knoblauchzehen

* Zubereitung*
Zum Entschuppen der Brassen nehmen Sie einen vernünftigen Fischentschupper (Brassen haben sehr viele feste Schuppen). Wie das geht, finden Sie hier: http://www.profi-fischschupper.de/brasse-entschuppen.htm Nehmen Sie die Brassen aus.

Danach waschen Sie die Brassen innen und außen mit kaltem Wasser und trocknen diese mit einem Tuch tupfend ab. Beträufeln Sie die Brassen mit Zitronensaft und lassen Sie diese anschließend ca 30 Minuten ziehen.

Dann Zwiebeln und Knoblauch in in einer grossen Kasserolle mit sieben Esslöffeln Öl dünsten. Salzen und pfeffern Sie die Brassen und geben Sie diese in die Kaserolle dazu. Geben Sie etwas Öl dazu und backen Sie das ganze im vorgeheizten Ofen für ca. 30 Minuten bei ca. 200 Grad. Nach der Hälfte der Garzeit wenden.

Waschen Sie den Seetang unter fließend kaltem Wasser und lassen Sie diesen anschließend für 20-30 Minuten in lauwarmem Wasser weichen. Dann im Sieb abtropfen lassen und klein schneiden. Für das Dressing empfehle ich Reisessig, braunen Zucker, Sojasauce, Salz und schwarzen Pfeffer. In Griechenland nimmt man statt Olivenöl auch Sojasauce.

Mahlzeit!


----------



## Brassenwürger (27. November 2008)

*AW: Brasse in Seetang*

Hört sich lecker an, aber ich vermute, du meinst mit "Brasse" die Meerbrassen (Doraden) aus Mittelmeer und Atlantik, nicht die Brassen/Bleie aus dem heimischen Süßwasser, oder?
Obwohl ich mir das mit denen auch recht lecker vorstellen könnte...#6


----------



## Gold-Brasse (27. November 2008)

*AW: Brasse in Seetang*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Hört sich lecker an, aber ich vermute, du meinst mit "Brasse" die Meerbrassen (Doraden) aus Mittelmeer und Atlantik, nicht die Brassen/Bleie aus dem heimischen Süßwasser, oder?



Nee nee, ich mein schon die Brachsen, Brassen, Bleie oder wie die noch so genannt werden.


----------



## Brassenwürger (27. November 2008)

*AW: Brasse in Seetang*

Na, das ist doch dann echt mal einen Versuch wert! Schließlich sind Brassen äußerst schmackhafte Fische, wenn man mit den zahllosen Gräten zurecht kommt. Ich habe damit jedenfalls kein Problem...#6


----------



## bodenseepeter (27. November 2008)

*AW: Brasse in Seetang*

Also, wenn das echt "unsere" Brachsen sind, dann - Pfui Geier, kann ich mir nicht lecker vorstellen.


----------



## Brassenwürger (27. November 2008)

*AW: Brasse in Seetang*



bodenseepeter schrieb:


> Also, wenn das echt "unsere" Brachsen sind, dann - Pfui Geier, kann ich mir nicht lecker vorstellen.


 
Na, dann probier´s doch einfach mal! Ein gut genährter Brassen aus einem einigermaßen sauberen Gewässer stellt geschmacklich jede Zuchtforelle in den Schatten! Nur eben die Gräten, mit denen musst du dich arrangieren. Brassen essen - gewusst wie...|rolleyes


----------



## Gold-Brasse (28. November 2008)

*AW: Brasse in Seetang*

Also bei ausreichender Größe der Brasse ist das kein Problem. Ich gehe über schlammigen Grund mit einer einfachen Grundbleimontage mit 14er Haken und 2-3 Maden. Oder du versuchst mal Nachtangeln mit dem Futterkorb. Geschmacklich ist es nur eine Frage von Rezepten. Ich probiere gern mal was aus...


----------

